# Black piranha



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

I was told it was a Serrasalmus rhombeus collected in Peru.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

It's a serrasalmus sanchezi...someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

sanchezi!


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Inflade said:


> sanchezi!


I have one more thing to add...When they were in the tank together at the lfs they were bitting each other in about a 33 gallon tank. Is this common for a sanchezi. If this is what you guys say it is I got ripped off as I paid $90 for it. I wanted a show fish not a small piranha. Guess I will have to wait a little bit more to see if any other changes take place in it's color.All I can say is Damn!!!!!


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

t-man said:


> sanchezi!


I have one more thing to add...When they were in the tank together at the lfs they were bitting each other in about a 33 gallon tank. Is this common for a sanchezi. If this is what you guys say it is I got ripped off as I paid $90 for it. I wanted a show fish not a small piranha. Guess I will have to wait a little bit more to see if any other changes take place in it's color.All I can say is Damn!!!!!
[/quote]

yeah, sanchezi for sure. they had more than one in a tank? being a serrasalmus species, they should be kept solo. no wonder they were biting each other.


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

t-man said:


> sanchezi!


I have one more thing to add...When they were in the tank together at the lfs they were bitting each other in about a 33 gallon tank. Is this common for a sanchezi. If this is what you guys say it is I got ripped off as I paid $90 for it. I wanted a show fish not a small piranha. Guess I will have to wait a little bit more to see if any other changes take place in it's color.All I can say is Damn!!!!!
[/quote]

That sucks man, if they had the fish tagged incorrectly I would definitely go have a talk with one of their managers. Sanchezi's aren't bad fish by any means, but you shouldn't have to live with a fish store's mistake, especially when you paid for one thing and got something different.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like S. Sanchezi to me.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

take it back or get a store credit.


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

What's the tell tale sign that says it's not a rhombeus? What should I be looking for when buying a black?

Is it the black band on the end of the tail? Or is it in the eyes? There is a pic showing the difference between a sanchezi and a rhombeus on opefe. The jaw profile for the sanchezi is more round compared to the rhombeus. My fish has a jaw profile more to a rhombeus.I know mine doesn't have a black band on the tail but I have had it only 2 1/2 weeks and it's tail was bitten all off near the end. I am just hoping the majority is wrong as getting a black piranha in central alberta is very hard especially at this time of the year.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Does hastatus have any suggestions? If you need a different photo just let me know as I can take a different one.


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Heres an old pic or 2 of my sanch:

















THIS IS YOURS









i see lots of similarities!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> t-man Posted Yesterday, 09:10 PM
> Does hastatus have any suggestions? If you need a different photo just let me know as I can take a different one.


Nope. ID is correct. S. sanchezi.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Not what I wanted to here though. I guess I'll try and take it back.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

what did they say? did you take him back?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

The clear eyes are throwing me off... I always thought a sanch had red/orange eyes..... hmmm


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

when they are young and spotted, they have clear eyes.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey T-man I know all about trying to get serras up here... im from Sask. but talk to Jones from Massive aggression Canada he hooked me up with my Xingu Rhom and it's a flawless specimen...easiest way to get what you want up here


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Never buy serras from lfs unless you have studied the different kinds of serras because often enough comressus and sanchezi are often sold as rhoms and most of the times it's no fault to the store because they are not studied as to what different characteristics seperate serra species from one another. Big Al's even sold me a "black rhom" which turned out to be a compressus and unfortunately I had to find that out from the guy I sold it to, how imbarrasing. But this was back when I started getting into serras because up until that point I had only kept pygos and pygos definately are the easiest to identify out of these two genus of piranha. It happens to most of us at one point or another.


----------

